# John B McLemore - a long story (about 7 hours)



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

https://stownpodcast.org/

"S-Town is a new podcast from Serial and This American Life, hosted by Brian Reed, about a man named John who despises his Alabama town and decides to do something about it. He asks Brian to investigate the son of a wealthy family who’s allegedly been bragging that he got away with murder. But then someone else ends up dead, and the search for the truth leads to a nasty feud, a hunt for hidden treasure, and an unearthing of the mysteries of one man’s life."

"Brian, a longtime This American Life producer, started reporting this story more than three years ago, when he got an email from John with the subject line “John B McLemore lives in Shittown Alabama.” 

Tyler Goodson, a friend of John’s and featured in the podcast, shared a photo of the maze on Facebook:










http://heavy.com/entertainment/2017...emore-maze-photos-where-coordinates-pictures/


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

I can relate to this tweet - the story is quite captivating. I started listening last night; went to bed after chapter four, and listened to the rest this morning.

https://twitter.com/serial



upload pic


----------

